# [H] Realm Alexstrasza: Die Todesboten stocken auf!



## Salaidh (17. Januar 2009)

Helden der Horde!

*Die Todesboten *haben erfolgreich gegen die Geißel und Drachenschwärme mit 10-u.25-Mann-(und Frau ;-) )-Gruppen gekämpft. Nun wird es Zeit, sich auf Ulduar vorzubereiten, daher suchen wir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heiler

1 Holy Priester

Damage-Dealer
1 Jäger 
1 Hexenmeister 
1 Schattenpriester 
1 Balance Druid 

2 "Random-DD's" außer Magier und Deathknights 


*Was wir bieten:*
- TS
- Forum (sehr starke schreibsel-community ;-) )
- Website
- Gildenbank
- DKP-System
- Raiderfahrene Member + Raidleitung (viele seit WoW Classic)
- eine Menge Spaß beim gewöhnlichen Instanzenrun, vorallem beim Herumlabern im TS, allerdings auch ein konzentriertes Umfeld wenn es darum geht größeren Herausforderungen entgegen zu sehen

*Raidzeiten*

Mittwochs: 20 Uhr
Sonntags: 19 Uhr
Kleinere Raids spontan zwischendurch

*Bewerber: *

- sollten über 18 Jahre alt sein 
- TS / Headset besitzen und bedienen können 
- mit dem bewerbenden Charakter Level 80 erreicht haben
- 25er raidtaugliches Equip besitzen 
- Raiderfahrung mitbringen 
- bei Raids Konzentration und Ernsthaftigkeit im Gepäck haben 
- engagiert und mit Freude am Spiel dabei sein

*Bewerbungsmöglichkeiten: *

Ihr könnt euch sowohl im Forum, per Email unter todesboten@gmx.at , per PM (dazu müsst ihr allerdings auf unserer Website registriert sein) an Ekaja oder aber auch gleich ingame (per Post oder Anflüstern) an Ekaja bewerben. In unserem Forum unter "Bewerbungen" findet Ihr alle Informationen darüber, was Eure Bewerbung beinhalten sollte.

Eure Bewerbung wird dann intern besprochen und die Antwort bekannt gegeben. 

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen! 


*Die Todesboten *

Website: 
http://playerhost.net/dietodesboten-alexstrasza/portal/  bzw
http://die-todesboten.gilde.cx/ 


Email: 
todesboten@gmx.at


----------



## Salaidh (16. März 2009)

/push 

Einige Änderungen betreffend Klassen, die wir suchen. Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbung!


----------



## Salaidh (19. März 2009)

*schieeeb*

bei uns ists sehr lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salaidh (26. März 2009)

Wir wollen mit 1.4. (kein Aprilscherz) komplett gildenintern raid, also bewerbt euch doch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salaidh (9. April 2009)

Sarth 3D noch und dann sind wir endgültig fertig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

übrigens: KLASSENUPDATE!


----------



## Salaidh (16. April 2009)

Flame Leviathan down, 15.4.2009, ~ 21.30, dann war aufgrund von Lags kein Weiterkommen mehr möglich. Also wer sich unserem Tempo anschließen will und Lust hat Ulduar und seine Insassen zu vernichten, meldet sich bei uns :-D


----------



## Salaidh (15. Mai 2009)

push! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

